# اروع اشكال للصليب للسلاسل الذهب



## marmora jesus (10 نوفمبر 2009)

انا عارفة ان الموضوع مكرر بس معلش سامحوني لاني عارفة ان في اعضاء مش من صلاحيتهم دخول قسم حواء علشان كده انا كررت الموضوع هنا علشان كل الاعضاء يقدروا يدخلوه
























































































































































يارب يعجبوكم​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكالهم رووووووووووووووووووووووعه
ميرسى مرمورة​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 نوفمبر 2009)

حلوييييييييييين خالص يا مرمورتى
تسلم ايدك ياسكرة 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 نوفمبر 2009)

جمال جدا 
ميرررررررسى على الصور 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## vetaa (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*رغم ان بيقولوا ليا صلاحيه ادخل حواء*
*لكن مش بدخل كتير وبالتالى مشوفتش الموضوع*
*ولذلك هو جديد عليا وبجد تحفه*
*ههههههه*

*وادينى واحد على ذوقك بقى*
*يسلموا يا قمر*
*واحلى تقيييم كمان*


----------



## ارووجة (12 نوفمبر 2009)

حلوووين كتير
يسلمو دياتك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*جميل جدااااااا
ميرسى يا قمر
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## النهيسى (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*صلبان

روووعه

ومجهود جميل

مشكورين

المسيح معاكم والأسره​*


----------



## marcelino (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*جمال وشيك جدا*​


----------



## tena_tntn (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*حلوين قوى 
شكرا*


----------



## mero_engel (14 نوفمبر 2009)

حلوووين جداااا 
واشكالهم جديده 
تسلم ايدك
​


----------



## toty sefo (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*روعه تسلم ايدك يا جميل *​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (14 نوفمبر 2009)

جمال جدااااااااااا يا مرمورة و كلهم احسن من بعض

                         و شيك جدااااااااا تسلم ايديكى يا قمر يا مرمورة ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## bant el mase7 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

مجموعة جميلة ورقيقة جدااااااااااا


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 نوفمبر 2009)

صلبان جمال جدااااااااااااااااااا

تسلم ايديك يا قمره

يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## kalimooo (15 نوفمبر 2009)

كتير حلوين يا مرمورة

مشكورة


----------



## marmora jesus (24 نوفمبر 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> اشكالهم رووووووووووووووووووووووعه​
> 
> ميرسى مرمورة​


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر

ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 ديسمبر 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> حلوييييييييييين خالص يا مرمورتى
> 
> تسلم ايدك ياسكرة ​


 

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل يا قمر

ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## ستيفان (9 ديسمبر 2009)

روعة بشكل جميلة​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> جمال جدا
> 
> ميرررررررسى على الصور
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل يا كوكو
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## bahaa_06 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*حلوين جدا*
* الله يبارك اعمالك وتعبك*​


----------



## marmora jesus (30 ديسمبر 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *رغم ان بيقولوا ليا صلاحيه ادخل حواء*
> *لكن مش بدخل كتير وبالتالى مشوفتش الموضوع*
> *ولذلك هو جديد عليا وبجد تحفه*
> *ههههههه*
> ...


 


هههههههههههههههههه
شوفتي كان قلبي حاسس ييكي
بصي في كتير عجبوني بس في واحد اول ما شوفته تنحت








بصي انا بحب الحاجه السيمبل اللي مش فيها شغل كتير
يارب ذوقي يعجبك
ميرسي ليكي جدا علي التقييم
ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## عاشقة الاحزان (31 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا علصور الحلوة و تسلمين


----------



## Mary Gergees (31 ديسمبر 2009)

حلوووووين اووووووووووى بجد
ميرررررررررسى


----------



## marmora jesus (6 فبراير 2010)

ارووجة قال:


> حلوووين كتير
> يسلمو دياتك
> ربنا يباركك


 

ميرسي كتير لمرورك وذوقك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## عادل نسيم (8 فبراير 2010)

_*أختي مارمورا 
مجموعة صلبان هايلة الرب يباركك ويحفظك
*_


----------



## tenaaaa (8 فبراير 2010)

حلوين اوووووووي اوووووي


----------



## marmora jesus (21 فبراير 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *جميل جدااااااا​*
> *ميرسى يا قمر*
> 
> *يسوع يباركك*​


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## طحبوش (21 فبراير 2010)

رووووووووووعة بحد ذات اشارة الصليب اجمل اشارة لبستها في رقبتي


----------



## قطقوطة مارو (23 فبراير 2010)

*روووووووعة جدا يسلمو


دمت بحفظ الرب*


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (3 مارس 2010)

مجموعة جميلة جدا 
يامرمورة يا قمر
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أبريل 2010)

صور جميلة جدااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *صلبان​*
> 
> *روووعه*​
> *ومجهود جميل*​
> ...


 

ميرسي لمرور حضرتك الغالي
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 أبريل 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *جمال وشيك جدا*​


 

ميرسي لمرورك مارسلينو
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 أبريل 2010)

tena_tntn قال:


> *حلوين قوى *
> *شكرا*


 

ميرسي لمرورك تينا
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 أبريل 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> حلوووين جداااا
> 
> واشكالهم جديده
> تسلم ايدك​


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 أبريل 2010)

toty sefo قال:


> *روعه تسلم ايدك يا جميل *​


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 أبريل 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> جمال جدااااااااااا يا مرمورة و كلهم احسن من بعض
> 
> و شيك جدااااااااا تسلم ايديكى يا قمر يا مرمورة ربنا يبارك مجهودك


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 أبريل 2010)

bant el mase7 قال:


> مجموعة جميلة ورقيقة جدااااااااااا


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 أبريل 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> صلبان جمال جدااااااااااااااااااا​
> 
> تسلم ايديك يا قمره​
> يسوع يرعاكي​


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> كتير حلوين يا مرمورة
> 
> مشكورة


----------



## marmora jesus (12 أبريل 2010)

ستيفان قال:


> روعة بشكل جميلة​




ميرسي لمرورك ستيفان
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 أبريل 2010)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *حلوين جدا*
> 
> 
> *الله يبارك اعمالك وتعبك*​


 

ميرسي لمرور حضرتك جدا
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 أبريل 2010)

عاشقة الاحزان قال:


> شكرا علصور الحلوة و تسلمين


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 أبريل 2010)

mary gergees قال:


> حلوووووين اووووووووووى بجد
> ميرررررررررسى


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 أبريل 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> _*أختي مارمورا *_
> _*مجموعة صلبان هايلة الرب يباركك ويحفظك*_


 

ميرسي لمرور حضرتك
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 أبريل 2010)

tenaaaa قال:


> حلوين اوووووووي اوووووي


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 أبريل 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> رووووووووووعة بحد ذات اشارة الصليب اجمل اشارة لبستها في رقبتي


 

اكيد طبعا وهي مش مجرد اشارة وبس دي رمز ديانة بحالها
ميرسي لمرورك طحبوش
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 أبريل 2010)

قطقوطة مارو قال:


> *روووووووعة جدا يسلمو*
> 
> 
> *دمت بحفظ الرب*


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 أبريل 2010)

نور وسط الظلام قال:


> مجموعة جميلة جدا
> يامرمورة يا قمر
> ربنا يبارك تعبك


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> صور جميلة جدااااااااااااا​
> 
> 
> شكراااااااااااااا​
> ...


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## happy angel (17 أبريل 2010)




----------



## marmora jesus (23 مايو 2010)

happy angel قال:


>


 

ميرسي لمرورك ماما هابي
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## tawfik jesus (24 مايو 2010)

جميييييييلة الصور 
خصوصا الصليب اللي بالصورة  17


----------



## marmora jesus (12 يونيو 2010)

tawfik jesus قال:


> جميييييييلة الصور
> خصوصا الصليب اللي بالصورة 17​





ميرسي لمرورك توفيق
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## dodo jojo (12 يونيو 2010)

حلوييييييييييييييييييييييين كتير بجد ..... رووووووووووووووعه....ربنا يباركك


----------



## marmora jesus (14 يونيو 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> حلوييييييييييييييييييييييين كتير بجد ..... رووووووووووووووعه....ربنا يباركك


----------

